
Phantasy Star 1 English Retranslation - strangecasts
https://github.com/maxim-zhao/psrp
======
strangecasts
"Retranslation" undersells the feat of reverse engineering this is - it
manages fit a new text rendering system, add support for FM music and patch
several issues with the game while _still_ maintaining the original ROM size.

The SMS Power page for it has screenshots:
[https://www.smspower.org/Translations/PhantasyStar-SMS-
EN](https://www.smspower.org/Translations/PhantasyStar-SMS-EN)

